# Peavey XXX vs 6505+



## ozzman619 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys im still in the market for buying a new amp and i think i have narrowed it down to the Peavey XXX or a 6505+ half stacks ive found a few people locally selling them, the 6505 for about $850-950 and the XXX for $500

Just wondering what some of your guys opinions are on these two amps and maybe which one i should get 

(i play mainly thrash like metallica megadeth slayer swashbuckle but also a bit heavier stuff like amon amarth lamb of god)


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I would get the XXX has a lot of gain, very clear sounding, and has a very usable clean channel. The 6505+ I feel can get pretty muddy, But both sound awesome boosted.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> I would get the XXX has a lot of gain, very clear sounding, and has a very usable clean channel. The peavey I feel can get pretty muddy, But both sound awesome boosted.



Yeah, I agree. The Peavey is very clear. Whereas the Peavey is a bit muddier. If you need high gain, go with the Peavey. Otherwise I'd choose the Peavey.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Sep 23, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> Hey guys im still in the market for buying a new amp and i think i have narrowed it down to the Peavey XXX or a 6505+ half stacks ive found a few people locally selling them, the 6505 for about $850-950 and the XXX for $500
> 
> Just wondering what some of your guys opinions are on these two amps and maybe which one i should get
> 
> (i play mainly thrash like metallica megadeth slayer swashbuckle but also a bit heavier stuff like amon amarth lamb of god)



Both are good amps in my opinion, but I like the 6505+ alot better. The lead channel of the 6505+ is ballsier and thicker and has this certain raw aggression that is hard to top. The Triple XXX sounds fizzy and thin on comparison. Overall not a thin sounding amp, but is just lacking the low mid thickness of the 6505 series. The XXX has a better clean channel but I don't find the 6505+ clean channel to be so bad like people say it is. It's a lil dark but with the right settings it's more than good enough for my tastes.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 23, 2011)

by the peavey, I meant the 6505+  I edited it, Excuse my tired postings, good sirs.


----------



## ozzman619 (Sep 23, 2011)

But is the Peavey 6505+ really worth almost double the price i mean i could almost two XXX for the price of one 6505+ thats really the only thing im stuck on now, because like i feel im really not getting that much more out of the amp for paying that much


----------



## Albionic (Sep 24, 2011)

looking at the stuff you are playing i think the xxx would be better as is has 3 channels
as opposed to the 6506+'s two. both are good but for metallica/megadeath i think the xxx will do it better the 6505+ is the goto amp for death metal though


----------



## budda (Sep 24, 2011)

Albionic said:


> looking at the stuff you are playing i think the xxx would be better as is has 3 channels
> as opposed to the 6506+'s two. both are good but for metallica/megadeath i think the xxx will do it better the 6505+ is the goto amp for death metal though



Epic fail. 6505+ Footswitches between clean, crunch and lead.

6505+ all the way.


----------



## Albionic (Sep 24, 2011)

budda said:


> Epic fail. 6505+ Footswitches between clean, crunch and lead.
> 
> 6505+ all the way.



yes but a crunch button doesn't constitute another channel.
i just think if you are looking at metal rather than death metal the xxx pushes more buttons.
but each to his own both good amps


----------



## ozzman619 (Sep 24, 2011)

can the XXX still get the death metal sound of out it, because the tone i normally play kinda a mix of that big death metalish amon amarth sound mixed with children of bodom, not sure if you can imagine that but thats the only way i can think to discribe it


----------



## Albionic (Sep 24, 2011)

judge for yourself

PEAVEY TRIPLE XXX HD METAL TEST - YouTube

same guy with a 5150(basically very similar tone to 6505+)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9WuS1bdEHI&feature=related


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 24, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> can the XXX still get the death metal sound of out it, because the tone i normally play kinda a mix of that big death metalish amon amarth sound mixed with children of bodom, not sure if you can imagine that but thats the only way i can think to discribe it



The XXX does one thing exceptionally well...metal.. thrash, death, black, etc..metal


----------



## rotebass (Sep 24, 2011)

I could never get enough bottom end out of a XXX, on the other hand I think that the 6505+ has too much bottom. Some people are impossible to please


----------



## renzoip (Sep 24, 2011)

I owned both a Triple XXX and a 6505+, I can honestly recommend the 6505+. Both amps are great for metal and even better boosted (Maxon OD, TS-9), but I though the 6505+ was a little darker and mid rangy, which is good if you are playing live, and it has a good bottom end. Also, it is easier to dial in a good tone. However, the Triple XXX has a better clean channel. Still, you can certainly use the 6505+ cleans with a chorus pedal and you'll be fine


----------



## ozzman619 (Sep 24, 2011)

well i went today to go test out a 6505+ and it honestly sounded really good i used a jackson with emg's so it was hard to judge the clean channel cause honestly ive never been able to get a good clean tone out of the emgs im not sure if its just me on that one or if they just dont do clean that well, as for the metal channel it sounded pretty beast as someone said early it sounded like it has a bit to much bottom end though, does anyone have any good like tone pre sets i could try out cause i just fucken around with pre gain and post gain a lot since im not use to using them so i might have been way off, ended up having pre gain almost maxed out and post at about 1


----------



## Double A (Sep 24, 2011)

/\
Yeah, don't do that.

What you want to do is this, if you are unboosted, pre at 4 or 5 post at 3 or 4, Start EQing at 6-6-6 with your resonance and presence starting at 5 or 6.

I play with a Maxon OD808 boosting me so my settings are pre, 3, bass 5, mid 8, high 6, post 4, resonance 6, presence 6. I also have an eq pedal in my loop with a slight scoop. This to me sounds like pure aggression.


----------



## ozzman619 (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah tanks Double A i went back today and tried it out, it sounded much better this time i ended up being pretty happy at about 6 on the pre gain and 4 on post, i think ill most likely end up getting the 6505+ just cause its a beast and man can it go heavy


----------



## Shadowspecced (Sep 26, 2011)

Doesn't Suffo use XXX's? That's what they told me last time I hung out with them..

I don't really like their tone at all, but they are most certainly death metal.

That said, my dad has a XXX and I hate it haha, I'd say +1 for the 6505+


----------



## BryanFTWL (Sep 26, 2011)

The XXX is a fantastic amp, especially boosted. One thing people don't remember is that they have an active eq, which can make them a little odd to dial in. The best results I ever had out of my XXX was with eq'ing the amp between the off and noon ranges, and if I felt like something was missing I used very small tweaks. I think I through the mids and bass up to noon at the most. With volume it becomes apparent that this sounds a little more pleasing.

The 6505+ I had was rather simple to dial in, everything sounded best at 6 save the gain, which was on 3.5.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Sep 26, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> can the XXX still get the death metal sound of out it, because the tone i normally play kinda a mix of that big death metalish amon amarth sound mixed with children of bodom, not sure if you can imagine that but thats the only way i can think to discribe it


 
Amon Amarth uses the 5150 live


----------



## HollowmanPL (Sep 26, 2011)

Albionic said:


> judge for yourself
> 
> PEAVEY TRIPLE XXX HD METAL TEST - YouTube
> 
> ...



Heh actually that's me 

XXX in my opinion is the most versatile amp for metal (2 distortions, 3 damping modes) and 5150/6505 is just 1 channel (yep, 1 REAL channel ) beast

Distortion difference between XXX and 5150/6505 is quite big. 5150/6505 is more aggressive but XXX has a little bit more massive sound and it doesn't have so much upper mids 
It really depends on the taste. There's no better/wore samp here

Links:


----------



## groph (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a tough call. $500 is a wicked price for a XXX. Normally for metal I'd recommend the 6505 any day of the week for any kind of metal or hardcore but it's not everybody's tone.

Judging by the clips posted, I'd say the XXX is a little more Mesa Rectifier like, it's kind of squishier and a bit bigger sounding then the 6505. The 6505 seems more focused with a lot more grind but it's kind of flat sounding. A great tone for metal but probably not much else.

Going by the bands you listed, you generally don't need super-uber-mega gain for thrash, and Amon Amarth and LoG both have very "Mesa" tones, obviously LoG use Mark IVs, and I'm sure Amon Amarth have gotten themselves into Rectifiers before. Their tone is certainly fat enough to fall into that realm. 

I've heard both 6505s and XXXs sound awful and really good live. Suffocation does use XXXs so they've certainly got the tone for death metal in them. I guess you'll have to try them out and see but I think this one time I am going to pick the XXX over the 6505.


----------



## budda (Sep 27, 2011)

Albionic said:


> yes but a crunch button doesn't constitute another channel.
> i just think if you are looking at metal rather than death metal the xxx pushes more buttons.
> but each to his own both good amps





It's the gain structure and the voicing of the crunch channel. It is the Clean channel on steroids, and sounds punchier then the lead channel (which is more of a sizzle).

A crunch button doesn't constitute another channel, but being able to footswitch between clean/crunch/lead options.. remind me again how many choices that is?


----------



## Albionic (Sep 27, 2011)

budda said:


> It's the gain structure and the voicing of the crunch channel. It is the Clean channel on steroids, and sounds punchier then the lead channel (which is more of a sizzle).
> 
> A crunch button doesn't constitute another channel, but being able to footswitch between clean/crunch/lead options.. remind me again how many choices that is?



i will bow to your greater knowledge on the cruch button on the 6505+
must admit when i've played one i went straight to lead channel.

i'm a sucker for switching options so 3 channel amps with separate eq's will tend to get my vote. but saying that i like the treble response of the xxx rather than the 6505+ possibly my love for 80's thrash coming out


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 27, 2011)

IMO i would buy a XXX

i have a 3120 (xxx with el34) and it slays, my other guitarist has a 6505+.

I know mine is not exactly a xxx but i think it comes down to the voicing you want.

I bought mine 3120 to NOT sound like the other guitarist and our tones combined sound awesome! I add British flavor while he adds bass, punch and american grind.

I have always a had a thing for xxx's and if money is a real issue get the xxx.

p.s. if you need a clean channel xxx is a no brainer


----------



## XEN (Sep 27, 2011)

The XXX is the follow-up to the Ultra Plus, which was very much like a Recto. I had the Ultra Plus and loved it, but I also really like the fat and loose sound of the 5150, especially since I grew up on Van Halen.

They will both do metal very well and sound different enough to actually compliment each other in a band setting.

Both will need an OD for that sound you're looking for. My personal favorite is the Maxon OD808. You might also consider a 7 or 10 band EQ pedal in the FX loop to fine tune the tone.

I won't recommend one over the other. You absolutely have to try them out with YOUR guitar and make the decision yourself.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 27, 2011)

XXX all the way.


----------



## budda (Sep 27, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> IMO i would buy a XXX
> 
> i have a 3120 (xxx with el34) and it slays, my other guitarist has a 6505+.
> 
> ...





1. The 3120 IS the XXX
2. The XXX is supposed to get the "American" tone, not the British one 
3. 6505+ has a fine clean channel - depends on tastes.


----------



## Key_Maker (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 3120 and a 6505+.

The clean channel of the 6505+ can be awesome if you do a simple mod, just replace the 12ax7 for a 5751 in the V1 and you can have an awesome clean channel with a lot of headroom, stays cleaner even with EMGs.

I like them both, are quite different but they compliment very nice in the mix, separated, i really prefer the 6505+, sounds a bit bigger and has a more growling tone than the 3120.

I think that the XXX can work as well with EL34, that makes more midier and less high piercing sound.


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2011)

Which leads me to the 6534+


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 29, 2011)

budda said:


> 1. The 3120 IS the XXX
> 2. The XXX is supposed to get the "American" tone, not the British one
> 3. 6505+ has a fine clean channel - depends on tastes.





oh yeah the xxx is american sounding but i was referring to a 3120, IMO they (3120) sound more british and smooth than a 6505+


----------



## markbolwell54 (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont think its about which amp is better its which one you prefer.

To give you something to think about I've just traded (with some cash) my XXX for a 6505!

I hated my XXX, I just couldn't get the sound I wanted from it, it was too fizzy and too dark sounding for me. And its really difficult to dial in a good sound because of the active eq.

I'm still not 100% in love with my 6505 but its so much better than the XXX to me! A lot easier to dial in a good sound, not so fizzy but it doesn't quite have the boom of the XXX.

Theres no way I would traded my 6505 back for a XXX.

Something that has really surprised me though (just to make your decision a bit more difficult) is that our other guitarist uses a Peavey Valve king and its awesome! Really clear sounding, bassy and good cleans! And dirt cheap!


----------



## Albionic (Sep 30, 2011)

markbolwell54 said:


> I dont think its about which amp is better its which one you prefer.
> 
> To give you something to think about I've just traded (with some cash) my XXX for a 6505!
> 
> ...




lol still lusting after that valveking mark?


----------



## markbolwell54 (Sep 30, 2011)

Albionic said:


> lol still lusting after that valveking mark?


 
Haha, nah i'm happy with the 6505 for now.

Theres just no getting away from the proof in the pudding which is that the cheapy valveking easily competes with my 6505.


----------



## Key_Maker (Sep 30, 2011)

markbolwell54 said:


> Haha, nah i'm happy with the 6505 for now.
> 
> Theres just no getting away from the proof in the pudding which is that the cheapy valveking easily competes with my 6505.



What Cab are you using?

A good amp can sound like crap in a bad cab, may be that was the problem with the XXX.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Sep 30, 2011)

Key_Maker said:


> What Cab are you using?
> 
> A good amp can sound like crap in a bad cab, may be that was the problem with the XXX.


 
Blackstar cab with V30's


----------



## jblasko317 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've owned a XXX and a 6505+. Both are good sounding amps through the right cab. The XXX I would compare more to a Recto with a little Peavey "buzz" to the distortion. Sounds great with a noise supressor and compressor. Works very well for Thrash type metal. The 6505 series also sounds great, the clean channel is good when dialed in right, but not quite as good as the XXX's. The gain structure of the 6505 is good, but if you want super high gain, may need an overdrive, such as Ibanez TS9 Tubescreamer or Maxon OD-808. The XXX gives you a little more options for tone, and for your style of music, I believe the XXX should work fine.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 1, 2011)

jblasko317 said:


> I've owned a XXX and a 6505+. Both are good sounding amps through the right cab. The XXX I would compare more to a Recto with a little Peavey "buzz" to the distortion. Sounds great with a noise supressor and compressor. Works very well for Thrash type metal. The 6505 series also sounds great, the clean channel is good when dialed in right, but not quite as good as the XXX's. *The gain structure of the 6505 is good, but if you want super high gain, may need an overdrive, such as Ibanez TS9 Tubescreamer or Maxon OD-808. * The XXX gives you a little more options for tone, and for your style of music, I believe the XXX should work fine.



There is no way on the PLANET that you would need more gain than a 6505


----------



## Tree (Oct 1, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There is no way on the PLANET that you would need more gain than a 6505



I think he's just referring to using the boost to clean everything up and get a tighter tone. High gain tones through the 6505 without a boost can get kinda messy.


----------



## jblasko317 (Oct 2, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Brody (Oct 2, 2011)

I have owned a XXX for 5 years now and I can say that most stock XXX's don't hold a candle to and 5150/6505. HOWEVER, after frying out my head I got the screen grid resistor replaced with a german made one, and the stock tubes switched with JJ 6L6's and oh man... The XXX is a monster waiting to be discovered. With a fresh set of JJ's in there they can easily run right along side of any ENGL, Bogner, or VHT.


----------



## ozzman619 (Oct 2, 2011)

is that SG resistor something that i could change or is it better to bring it to a music shop to get it done, cause ive been reading around and lots of people are saying that changing it makes a big difference, and with JJ 6L6's i could imagin the monster that the amp becomes with them


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 2, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> is that SG resistor something that i could change or is it better to bring it to a music shop to get it done, cause ive been reading around and lots of people are saying that changing it makes a big difference, and with JJ 6L6's i could imagin the monster that the amp becomes with them



If you've never worked on an amp before then definitely take that to a shop to do. Lethal voltages and what not.


----------



## ozzman619 (Oct 2, 2011)

ive worked on circuit boards a few times and ive replaced like the volume pots on my marshall combo before when ive smashed them off, so i mean im not completely usless im just wondering ifs its a simple change of a part or is there more to it and also how easy it comes apart


----------



## Brody (Oct 3, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> is that SG resistor something that i could change or is it better to bring it to a music shop to get it done, cause ive been reading around and lots of people are saying that changing it makes a big difference, and with JJ 6L6's i could imagin the monster that the amp becomes with them



I would def. take it to a shop man. Lethal voltages for sure. Not to expensive either. 30 or 40 bucks and its done!


----------



## ozzman619 (Oct 3, 2011)

k thats good cause im thinking bout getting the XXX now im just not sure if it can really be heavy enough, i really like the pre/post gain on the 6505 being able to fuck around with that, but then again the XXX does have a already sweet metal tone


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 3, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> k thats good cause im thinking bout getting the XXX now im just not sure if it can really be heavy enough, i really like the pre/post gain on the 6505 being able to fuck around with that, but then again the XXX does have a already sweet metal tone



CHANGE THE SG RESISTORS...I have a JSX and the Peavey Ultra series (which includes the XXX) needs to have them changed...what for? For 6550s or better yet, KT90s. Those tube types give you a much much bigger tone. I have KT90s in my amp, and had 6550s and it sounds so good that I honestly don't even know why Peavey won't just release their amps with these tubes. I'm telling you, do it and you'll thank me later.


----------



## ozzman619 (Oct 3, 2011)

hey how is the peavey jsx, i heard its actually a bit better then the XXX, ive heard some sound clips of it and it sounds pretty beast, and ive played it a while back and to me it sounded pretty good but i didnt really test it out.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Oct 3, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> CHANGE THE SG RESISTORS...I have a JSX and the Peavey Ultra series (which includes the XXX) needs to have them changed...what for? For 6550s or better yet, KT90s. Those tube types give you a much much bigger tone. I have KT90s in my amp, and had 6550s and it sounds so good that I honestly don't even know why Peavey won't just release their amps with these tubes. I'm telling you, do it and you'll thank me later.



^^THIS!!! I've heard clips of this mans modded JSX, both before AND after running 6550's. Even in the sound clips via YouTube and whatnot, the difference is pretty damn big. The Ultra series should come stock with these tubes. I plan on having my SG resistors changed in my Butcher(precursor to the Ultra series) to run 6550's.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 3, 2011)

warlock7strEMG said:


> ^^THIS!!! I've heard clips of this mans modded JSX, both before AND after running 6550's. Even in the sound clips via YouTube and whatnot, the difference is pretty damn big. The Ultra series should come stock with these tubes. I plan on having my SG resistors changed in my Butcher(precursor to the Ultra series) to run 6550's.



With most Peavey amps get their tone and gain from the preamp section..so the bigger the power amp section the better as it removes fizz, gives thickness, and reinforces the lows and power..so I went with the highest power tube I could fit in which is the KT90..second runner up is 6550s and it's a good way to hear what the amp sounds like with beefed up tubes before investing money in more expensive tubes like the KT90


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 3, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> hey how is the peavey jsx, i heard its actually a bit better then the XXX, ive heard some sound clips of it and it sounds pretty beast, and ive played it a while back and to me it sounded pretty good but i didnt really test it out.



The JSX is smoother, has less gain (MUCH needed), and more tonal options with the resonance, presence, and fat switches. It's basically a modded XXX. It lends itself more to leads and smoother sounds, but can do metal. It's not as aggressive as the XXX and it has a lot more mids, and high mids. I prefer it to the XXX. I had both at the same time and sold the XXX.


----------

